

For Sushi Chain, Conveyor Belts Carry Profit - asnyder
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/31/business/global/31sushi.html?hp=&pagewanted=all

======
asnyder
More and more menial jobs being eliminated by technology. Clearly our current
social order is not sustainable.

